# Older Hoyt ?



## zark (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought a new Hoyt back in 98 which was several years old at the time and got a real good price on it. It was all camo, medium size wheels, it was about 34-36" ATA, and it had a plastic horseshoe type things on the cams that the cables attached to. It was a great shooting bow until I dropped it out of a tree and it exploded. I just wanted to find out what the name of it was and maybe try to pick up another one if possible. Thanks for the help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I dont beleive there was a 36" ATA hoyt bow in the time frame you are referencing. Was it a steel cable bow?


----------

